# Small problem



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a small problem that has existed since I bought my sentra last year. 
I'm having trouble with my wipers. When I turn them to intermitent they don't do anything, and when you turn them to high, they are really slow. I know they should be faster, because they were on my 200sx. Also when I turn them off, they don't go back down, they just stop were ever they are. I have to time it so they stop in they down position. If I'm off they go down and stop about half way up.
Its agravatring, but atleast they work. 
I've checked the wiring and fuses, and they are all ok. Does anyone know if its the switch or motor or what?


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

i have that problem w/ my 95 sentra .. not as bad as you described though... Ive seen this on several different threads and from what i have read it is the motor that is the problem.. I believe it was something to do w/ a seal or gasket that either didn't work or rots out and water gets down in it and corrodes everything.. (Please correct me if i'm wrong)...... if you take to dealer they will probably put in a 2 speed motor and tell you the 3 speed like we have does not exist (this is what happened to one of the other forum members) --- i'm trying to put mine off as long as possible... although i'm in sw florida and rain season is coming soon may be a problem! --


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Wiper recall*

There is a wiper related recall that I think is related to this, may want to check that out.


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

I have had a similar prioblem intermittently. This ws my solution:

If you look at the wiper motor you will notice a round plastic cover held by three screws. I UnplugED the connector to this cover, unscrewED the cover and lubricated the worm drive liberally with silicine oil (or WD40 works too). after reassembly, the wiper worked fine. I had done this about 6 months ago and have not had a recurrence of the problem since. It may not be the correct way to eliminate the problem but so far it has worked for me.

Hope this helps


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Binger said:


> I have a small problem that has existed since I bought my sentra last year.
> I'm having trouble with my wipers. When I turn them to intermitent they don't do anything, and when you turn them to high, they are really slow. I know they should be faster, because they were on my 200sx. Also when I turn them off, they don't go back down, they just stop were ever they are. I have to time it so they stop in they down position. If I'm off they go down and stop about half way up.
> Its agravatring, but atleast they work.
> I've checked the wiring and fuses, and they are all ok. Does anyone know if its the switch or motor or what?


I have had this same problem... but it still exists! after replacing both wiper arm linkages and making sure they were connected properly and securely the wipers still don't work on the intermittent setting!

i even wrote a 2 page complaint letter to nissan because they did not completely fix the problem. after about 2 months they finally responded and i argued with some consumer representative [email protected]#$% for about 20 minutes.. with unsuccessful results.

after seeing this problem still existant in so many other owners i have contemplated petitioning or something. i am keeping my 200 forever and i shouldnt have to replace these wiper parts multiple times throughout the year.

does anyone have any other advice for me as to what the problem could be? should i just replace the motor??


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

this may sound simple but it happened to my 200sx and i just loosened the bolts holding the arms on, not too loose though.
bryan


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

As wes mentioned, there was a recall for the wiper seals. I had my seals replaced, so I never had this problem.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Beltane70 said:


> As wes mentioned, there was a recall for the wiper seals. I had my seals replaced, so I never had this problem.


And as i just said in my previous post, i had everything replaced and the problem still exists. i am contemplating whether or not to replace the motor or not.. cause that is the only thing left that i can see would cause this problem.. but i dont see how it would.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*NEW PROBLEM*

Hey I thought I would ask you guys. Ill take it in to Nissan if the recall will fix this. I took my car to the car wash and let the wipers go to clean them out while it was goin. Well, It killed the wipers. both arms just dropped. I was like shit!, did i burn my motor out. Anyways. I can hear it moving still its just knocked off track. My question is. How the HELL do I get inside there to see where it got knocked off track. I really need to fix my wipers because the snow season is coming now and I gotta get this fixed ASAP! So, once again. How do I get into there to check out my wiper arms area? I dont have to tear out the whole dash do I?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Hey I thought I would ask you guys. Ill take it in to Nissan if the recall will fix this. I took my car to the car wash and let the wipers go to clean them out while it was goin. Well, It killed the wipers. both arms just dropped. I was like shit!, did i burn my motor out. Anyways. I can hear it moving still its just knocked off track. My question is. How the HELL do I get inside there to see where it got knocked off track. I really need to fix my wipers because the snow season is coming now and I gotta get this fixed ASAP! So, once again. How do I get into there to check out my wiper arms area? I dont have to tear out the whole dash do I?


Hey, this ended up being a lot longer than i had anticipated. But, good news. You dont have to rip out your dash.  I'm not looking at it, but if i remember correctly you should just be able to follow these steps (not that great without pics, but i'm sure you can figure it out)...

1. Remove the rubber liner (just pull on the multiple plastic clips)
2. Remove the black plastic cover (covering the view to where the internal wiper linkages will meet the wiper motor drive gear)

This should allow you to see if the main wiper linkage simply came undone, and reconnect it if it did. During your repair process, you may need to follow these simple steps in order to get the wiper arms or linkages completely disconnected/replaced...

1. Take off the wiper-arm clips to reveal the nuts
2. Relieve the tension in the wiper arms by lifting them to the upright position
3. Unscrew the nut with a wrench or a ratchet & socket (whichever is most convenient)
4. Pull the wiper arms off (being careful not to ruin the gear teeth)


Now, just because your wipers don't work does not necessarily mean that it's the motor. If you rip the whole system apart and find yourself frustrated, you might want to debug your problem. This may not be the most technically-correct procedure, but here's a diagnosis process that i've found to be useful from experience...

1. The wiper arm connection: Look at the inside of the wiper arm connection area and the gear teeth below the windshield where they connect to. If you see the gear teeth are worn down replace the arms and/or reconnect them properly (without ruining the teeth), but just tighten them down a little more (just a temporary fix if the teeth are really worn).

2. The wiper linkages: Look at the insides of where the linkages connect (the white plastic part). The plastic should have some good lookin' teeth (like this ). If any of them are starting to look worn, or they're just all torn up, you should replace both of them.

3. The wiper motor: Check the operation of the wiper motor by activating the three wiper modes with the main linkage disconnected. Upon activation of the medium- and high-speed modes, the wiper motor should just make circles relative to the respective speed selected. If it does not do this replace the wiper motor. If the intermittent state does not go around one complete cycle and stop exactly where it started from then replace the wiper motor relay (Nissan calls it a Wiper Motor Amp), which can be found underneath the right-most section of the dashboard (to the right of the glove box).


Hope that helps. Any other questions welcome.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> Hey, this ended up being a lot longer than i had anticipated. But, good news. You dont have to rip out your dash.  I'm not looking at it, but if i remember correctly you should just be able to follow these steps (not that great without pics, but i'm sure you can figure it out)...
> 
> 1. Remove the rubber liner (just pull on the multiple plastic clips)
> 2. Remove the black plastic cover (covering the view to where the internal wiper linkages will meet the wiper motor drive gear)
> ...


In the daylight I was able to figure out how to get into the area. Last night I couldnt see shit. Thanks for everything though. Ill be workin on it later today. I know it just came undone becuase I can hear it moving around at the various speeds even though the wipers dont move. But again. Thanks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wes said:


> There is a wiper related recall that I think is related to this, may want to check that out.


no the recall is the arm that connects the farthest wiper arm to the motor, this aforementioned arm breaks, causing only one wiper to work and the other to lay there not doing anything other than getting all scratched up by the other arm (it happend to me :thumbdwn: )
this problem may not be the motor it may be the resistor


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok well I opened it up.. And its the brace that conects to the wipers to the motor I think. But. The part that is disconected.... Is the part Under and between the two openings... How is this connected? I cant see that part!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Ok well I opened it up.. And its the brace that conects to the wipers to the motor I think. But. The part that is disconected.... Is the part Under and between the two openings... How is this connected? I cant see that part!


well if thats the problem its under recall, forget it and have them do it for free :thumbup: unless you want to do it your self which is cool too, im just kinda lazy


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> no the recall is the arm that connects the farthest wiper arm to the motor, this aforementioned arm breaks, causing only one wiper to work and the other to lay there not doing anything other than getting all scratched up by the other arm (it happend to me :thumbdwn: )
> this problem may not be the motor it may be the resistor


it's not a resistor. it's a relay. and the diagnosis steps were already covered in my previous post.




1999GXE1.6 said:


> Ok well I opened it up.. And its the brace that conects to the wipers to the motor I think. But. The part that is disconected.... Is the part Under and between the two openings... How is this connected? I cant see that part!


It's connected in the same way as the main linkage is connected to the motor, but BEWARE - you must be a japanese contortionist to fit your hands in there and reclamp the linkages


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> it's not a resistor. it's a relay. and the diagnosis steps were already covered in my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do we purchase these elusive relays (i have the same problem on my 200sx, High and low work, but intermitant doesn't and they won't return.) I assume that's a relay problem.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> It's connected in the same way as the main linkage is connected to the motor, but BEWARE - you must be a japanese contortionist to fit your hands in there and reclamp the linkages



LOL no shit. well Ive got it fixed... That linkage plastic peice of shit was worn and the WHOLE freakin linkage arm had to be replaced. its fixed now. Thanks for your help guys. But, back to this recal thing? What years were the recall effected???? and what part? I wanna take my car in a get a new peice for free!!! tell me!!! tell me!!!


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Terran200sx - you can purchase the relay at your local Nissan dealer. they call it a "wiper motor amplifier"


1999GXE1.6 - I'm not sure what years the recall affects off hand, but i do remember that the official Nissan website has all the recall information.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm going to try to get a shop manuel but for now, can anybody point me to where it is in the car? Also, i hear it clicking once or twice when i turn the wipers to intermitant and they don't work, does that mean the relay's gone?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Terran200sx said:


> I'm going to try to get a shop manuel but for now, can anybody point me to where it is in the car? Also, i hear it clicking once or twice when i turn the wipers to intermitant and they don't work, does that mean the relay's gone?



it's located underneath the glovebox... all the way to the right. take a look under there and look for a black box. it's fairly easy to spot, but a pain in the ass to remove/replace. have fun


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> it's located underneath the glovebox... all the way to the right. take a look under there and look for a black box. it's fairly easy to spot, but a pain in the ass to remove/replace. have fun


Can anybody post a picture? ...and possibly some directions?


----------



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

Terran, did you ever replace your relay?? Did this cure the problem? Mine is doing the same thing yours is on the intermittent setting.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> Terran200sx - you can purchase the relay at your local Nissan dealer. they call it a "wiper motor amplifier"
> 
> 
> 1999GXE1.6 - I'm not sure what years the recall affects off hand, but i do remember that the official Nissan website has all the recall information.


My 97 was recalled for this so it may have been fixed by 99
I had my seals replaced and have not had a problem and now the car is 9+ yrs old.


----------

